# Error 70 message after Firmware 1.4 upgrade



## Oliver Pearce (Sep 29, 2019)

I upgraded my R body today with firmware 1.4 and when I turned the body back on I get an Error 70 message. Saying to turn the camera on and off and replace the battery. None of these make a difference. I have tried reformatting the card in another camera and on my Mac and tried a different SD card. Nothing helps.

Anyone experienced the same issue?
Many thanks


----------



## Jethro (Sep 29, 2019)

I didn't have an issue. I can only suggest contacting Canon online support - they've been pretty good and quick for me in the past.


----------



## Kadiks (Oct 15, 2019)

I have the same issue, dont know what to do.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 15, 2019)

Contact Canon support. Its likely that they will have to service the camera. Error 70 pertains to a board failure, that might not let the firmware update properly.


----------

